# Apparent HDMI compatibility problem for Onkyo TX-SR705 AVR



## tstewart (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

I have an Onkyo TX-SR705 AVR, an Premium 4x2 HDMI 1.4 matrix switch, and a Westinghouse TV. When I run an HDMI signal through the switch to the TV or through the receiver to the TV, it works fine. However, when I send the signal through both the switch and the receiver, it doesn't work. I guess this is some kind of HDMI compatibility problem? I think the AVR only supports HDMI1.3 (or 1.3a) and the switch supports HDMI 1.4, but I don't know for sure if that is the problem. Do you think I should get an HDMI 1.3a switch, or am I going to have to get a newer receiver? I've seen posts about firmware updates. Is that an option?

Thanks for any help.

Tim


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 705 has a firmware update but it is very complicated to do and requires an old PC with Comm ports. It is not nessisaraly the receiver that is having the issue. HDMI uses a handshake that if altered even the slightest will cause it to drop the signal. The switch can be causing issues with the signal but 1.4 is backwawards compatable so that in it's self won't be the issue. I could simply be that when your running the signal through the switch to the receiver and the tv it's thinking your trying to copy the signal and that's what the HDCP was implemented to stop.


----------



## tstewart (Sep 22, 2009)

Any suggestions on how to diagnose the problem?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Sometimes componets need time to recognize the HDMI signal. Try powering everything off, then turn on each componet, allowing time in between each to fully power up & process the signal. The TV being the last componet to turn on.

Are you trying to hook up more than 3 HDMI sources?


----------



## tstewart (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks, Tonto. I'll try that.

I have 3 HDMI sources: FIOS TV DVR, PS3, and an occasional laptop.


----------

